# MotoPitKan tuning fuer ein Manitou Travis



## Christiaan (29. September 2008)

Wollte mal fragne ob Jemand schon den Motopitkan tuning bei ein Travis machen lassne hat, und was die erfahrungen damit sind.

Danke!


----------



## DH_RYDA (30. September 2008)

ja, ich fahr schon eine seite einem jahr eine 07er MP getunte Travis und muss sagen, sie geht hammergeil! weitaus sensibler, nutzt sie aber trotzdem den Federweg weitaus effektiver (es wird eine zusätzliche HighSpeed Druckstufe verbaut) und auch der Losbrechmoment ist geringer (die Federn, das Instrinsic-System vorspannen werden ausgebaut, so mit weniger losbrechmoment)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie das falsche Forum, oder? Ich glaub im Federungsforum kann man dir mehr helfen...da gibt´s extra Freds zum Tuning


----------

